# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grande Brasile

## τοξοτης

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Grimaldi_Lines_Grande_Brasile.jpg

----------

